# The Concentration Camp Diet



## imfree (Mar 4, 2012)

Not only have the fat-haters heinously trivialized the murder of over 6 million Jews by Hitler in WWII, they also support the mantra of Ms. Shambles and her Weigh Out Workshop, by declaring that anyone can lose weight because the concentration camp victims did. That type of reasoning seems to be rising in popularity, especially in online comments. Discussion?


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 4, 2012)

My mum's favourite comment in regards to my various struggles to lose weight is "well, no-one came out of Belsen fat".


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 4, 2012)

Well I, for one, believe it. If you don't eat you'll loose weight - That's biology. You'll also probably become malnourished, vital systems might atrophy, and you could injure yourself or die. From what I've observed people only seem worried about those last few for people who are _gaining_ weight :huh: though.


----------



## danbsc29630 (Mar 4, 2012)

If one can open a for-profit concentration camp, then our society needs to just stop.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 4, 2012)

"The Concentration Camp Diet - It's a gas!"


----------



## moore2me (Mar 5, 2012)

If the "herd" thinks the concentration camp diet sounds good - here's your sign (see below). If members of the herd even think this is in any shape or form something that should be encouraged, here's more ideas you might like.


1. Rev Jim Jones is portrayed in a commercial selling a new brand of drink mix called "Jones' Express Train to Heaven Punch".

2. Mexican tourist agencies create new tours for summer south of the border. They take family groups and other tourists thru neighborhoods run by drug cartels and visits sites where decapitations were carried out. For fun, they have contests on how many people can be crammed into a 55 gallon drum - machetes or concrete is extra charge.

3. Convicted & paroled child molesters are hired to run summer camps for kids. Camps will be called "John Gacy's Run Amok Retreats." 

4. Graphically violent and or sexual video games are okayed to use by kids over 3 years old this summer. A ½ price coupon is given to all kids under 10 buying the games. You can double your coupon if a sex offender sign's the back and says he and the child have exchanged email addresses.

5. Older Americans in the initial stages of senile dementia or Alzheimers are prescribed hallucinogenic drugs to take on a daily basis. This lets the patient and family to visualize their futures. It also allows a caregiver to leave grandma or grandpa alone in the house for hours. Grannie will entertain herself.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 5, 2012)

moore2me said:


> If the "herd" thinks the concentration camp diet sounds good - here's your sign (see below). If members of the herd even think this is in any shape or form something that should be encouraged, here's more ideas you might like.
> 
> 
> 1. Rev Jim Jones is portrayed in a commercial selling a new brand of drink mix called "Jones' Express Train to Heaven Punch".
> ...



Apologies to Deborah for removing the funniest parts of her post. But with the exception of #1 (because few people under 30 would know who the Rev. Jim Jones was), I can envision any or all of these horrors appearing in the news any day you care to mention...


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 5, 2012)

Not that it matters but I don't find concentration camp 'humor' funny at all. 


The cc diet works as long as you don't mind malnutrition, anemia and eventual total organ failure. There are numerous websites that actually list the 'menu' at Auschwitz and then show a chart of how much inmates got as opposed to what they were supposed to get which was a huge disparity. People died en masse not just from gassings, torture or beatings (as if that wasn't enough) but because of starvation as well. I lost family at Auschwitz. Millions died. I don't know how they died (my relatives) but I don't think it's fucking funny to make jokes about genocide. And NO it's not a sacred cow. I'd feel the same even if I didn't lose anyone there.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 5, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Not that it matters but I don't find concentration camp 'humor' funny at all.
> 
> 
> The cc diet works as long as you don't mind malnutrition, anemia and eventual total organ failure. There are numerous websites that actually list the 'menu' at Auschwitz and then show a chart of how much inmates got as opposed to what they were supposed to get which was a huge disparity. People died en masse not just from gassings, torture or beatings (as if that wasn't enough) but because of starvation as well. I lost family at Auschwitz. Millions died. I don't know how they died (my relatives) but I don't think it's fucking funny to make jokes about genocide. And NO it's not a sacred cow. I'd feel the same even if I didn't lose anyone there.



Yeah I'm not into this humor either.


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing funny about concentration camps. I think it heinous to even imply that fat people should lose weight by any diet that resembles concentration camp starvation. The consequences that CP mentioned are the stark reality that anyone who callously states that "people lost weight in concentration camps..." so heinously ignores. I think it takes a lot of hate and ignorance to suggest that fat people should dangerously starve to lose weight.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> My mum's favourite comment in regards to my various struggles to lose weight is "well, no-one came out of Belsen fat".



Wow. I would do everything in my power to never live at home if I were you. That's really messed up.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 5, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Wow. I would do everything in my power to never live at home if I were you. That's really messed up.



She's said a lot worse. I have never explained my issues with food (binging etc) to her because I know she wouldnt really get it, or would blame herself (which she loves to do, and its really annoying), so i just keep my head down and try to get on with life. I suppose she is right though, if i were malnourished and subjected to terrible manual labour, stress and fear in freezing conditions, I probably would end up thin. :doh: However, I have a feeling that to a small part of her, it would be an ok price to pay. That's my mum for you though...she has a lot of body image issues herself, although she doesn't think she does.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> She's said a lot worse. I have never explained my issues with food (binging etc) to her because I know she wouldnt really get it, or would blame herself (which she loves to do, and its really annoying), so i just keep my head down and try to get on with life. I suppose she is right though, if i were malnourished and subjected to terrible manual labour, stress and fear in freezing conditions, I probably would end up thin. :doh: However, I have a feeling that to a small part of her, it would be an ok price to pay. That's my mum for you though...she has a lot of body image issues herself, although she doesn't think she does.




It makes me so sad that family can be so cruel like that. I would NOT stand for it. I'm really sorry you're going through it. Complicated stuff when it shouldn't be. To me fat shame is just another form of abuse.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 5, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> It makes me so sad that family can be so cruel like that. I would NOT stand for it. I'm really sorry you're going through it. Complicated stuff when it shouldn't be. To me fat shame is just another form of abuse.



I guess...I think I'm just used to it to be honest. She doesnt really mean to be, well, mean...she just doesnt understand me and my relationship with food at all because she would do pretty much anything to not be fat (which is ironic because she is, of course, tiny) and she literally cant comprehend why I don't feel the same. Altho, like I said, I've never explained either.

Anyway, derailed there...so...concentration camp diets....!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 7, 2012)

When I see something like this, it makes me wonder what lessons people are truly learning from history. How can a person hear about the deaths of over six million people and think "you know, I could lose weight like that"? It was a genocide. And less than 70 years later, when there are still individuals living who survived it, in the minds of some it is reduced to a weight loss scheme? What have we as a society learned from the horror that was the Holocaust if it is dismissed so easily? And if we fail to learn from it, how quickly will it be repeated?


----------



## bigmac (Mar 7, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> It makes me so sad that family can be so cruel like that. *I would NOT stand for it*. I'm really sorry you're going through it. Complicated stuff when it shouldn't be. To me fat shame is just another form of abuse.



Unfortunately its not always easy to extricate one's self from an abusive family situation. I could write a book about all the abuse my wife suffered at the hands of her mother. However, its almost impossible to get away from the woman. Most recently she's been playing the good grandmother card.


----------



## imfree (Mar 7, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> When I see something like this, it makes me wonder what lessons people are truly learning from history. How can a person hear about the deaths of over six million people and think "you know, I could lose weight like that"? It was a genocide. And less than 70 years later, when there are still individuals living who survived it, in the minds of some it is reduced to a weight loss scheme? *What have we as a society learned from the horror that was the Holocaust if it is dismissed so easily? And if we fail to learn from it, how quickly will it be repeated?*



That is the ultimate horror of it all, hatred of fat or other human characteristic that reduces the value of its victim's life to zero and even "justifies" heinous torture.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 7, 2012)

imfree said:


> That is the ultimate horror of it all, hatred of fat or other human characteristic that reduces the value of its victim's life to zero and even "justifies" heinous torture.


Please do not equate the holocaust or any other genocide with fat oppression. There is a huge difference between being oppressed because of your appearance and killed en masse because of your race, religion, etc.

A fad diet is not an ultimate horror and trivializes the atrocities committed against millions of people worldwide.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 7, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Please do not equate the holocaust or any other genocide with fat oppression. There is a huge difference between being oppressed because of your appearance and killed en masse because of your race, religion, etc.
> 
> A fad diet is not an ultimate horror and trivializes the atrocities committed against millions of people worldwide.



Amen, the two cannot be compared


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 7, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Please do not equate the holocaust or any other genocide with fat oppression. There is a huge difference between being oppressed because of your appearance and killed en masse because of your race, religion, etc.
> 
> A fad diet is not an ultimate horror and trivializes the atrocities committed against millions of people worldwide.



While I agree that the two are different, I think the intent of that post was to show that genocides and concentration camps were already being trivialized by people that talk about it as a weight loss tool. It's like saying that being hung upside down and beaten (like the Police in my origin country Sri Lanka do) will be good for building muscle tone.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 7, 2012)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> While I agree that the two are different, I think the intent of that post was to show that genocides and concentration camps were already being trivialized by people that talk about it as a weight loss tool. It's like saying that being hung upside down and beaten (like the Police in my origin country Sri Lanka do) will be good for building muscle tone.


I know what the OP said but then he turned it around and equated it. I can read, thanks.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Mar 8, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I know what the OP said but then he turned it around and equated it. I can read, thanks.



I didn't mean to sound insulting. Was just trying to analyze the intent behind the post.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 9, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> My mum's favourite comment in regards to my various struggles to lose weight is "well, no-one came out of Belsen fat".



While it is probably true that no one came out of the concentration camps fat a lot of people came out of them dead. 

I have pointed out that the only successful weight loss program I have ever heard of was run by the IG Farbin company for some of its workers in the period 1943 in 1944. It had three parts.

One, calorie restriction.

Two, an exercise portion

Three, a strong motivational part

In the past I had mentioned this and said that I did not wish to provide the details because I thought that the conditions were too harsh to subject people to. People have responded that it was not for me to decide whether or not somebody should undergo the program but let everyone have their own choice about whether or not they wish to follow the program.

Calorie restriction  each worker was given a very low calorie diet calculated to make each worker lose a certain amount of weight each week.

The exercise portion  workers lived together in barracks that were part of Auschwitz and always went to work, from place to place at work, and back to their barracks at a trot.

Strong motivational part  if someone left their workstation to go search for food they were shot to death.

My understanding is that almost everyone on the program lost weight and kept any weight they lost off for the rest of their lives. (Some may have been liberated before they died and some of these may have regained weight)

It is the only diet I've ever heard of in which almost everyone on the diet program lost weight and kept it off for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 9, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> I guess...I think I'm just used to it to be honest. She doesnt really mean to be, well, mean...she just doesnt understand me and my relationship with food at all because she would do pretty much anything to not be fat (which is ironic because she is, of course, tiny) and she literally cant comprehend why I don't feel the same. Altho, like I said, I've never explained either.
> 
> Anyway, derailed there...so...concentration camp diets....!



I Have trouble comprehending why someone would not feel compelled to go to church every Sunday but, I do not browbeat people with the fact that I go to church and they do not. I do not assume that everyone views the world exactly the way I do. There are people who are utterly unable to believe that anyone comprehends the world differently from the way they do.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2012)

Russell Williams said:


> I Have trouble comprehending why someone would not feel compelled to go to church every Sunday



Because they don't believe in God?


:doh:


----------



## danbsc29630 (Mar 9, 2012)

Russell Williams said:


> I Have trouble comprehending why someone would not feel compelled to go to church every Sunday



I can think of a few reasons. 

Back on topic, avoid the whole mess of the Holocaust and look to the Soviet Gulag. I believe the diet was specifically designed to give someone not enough calories so they will waste away. Kind of avoids the whole moral minefield that was the Third Reich.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not completely sure that God exists and I have some doubts about whether or not Christ rose from the dead. The accounts of the Last Supper and of the crucifixion are fairly consistent between Matthew Mark Luke and John. The accounts of the resurrection vary widely. The accounts of what happened after the resurrection vary widely.

However those doubts to not prevent me from feeling compelled to go to church and to be of service as best I can to the community.

There is the hymn that talks of the needs of this world and of God's wondering who he can send to help deal with them. And then the response in the hymn goes something like, "is it I Lord.?". That particular hymn speaks to me very loudly. I also sing it very loudly on those Sundays that it is sung.


----------



## joswitch (Mar 10, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> When I see something like this, it makes me wonder what lessons people are truly learning from history. How can a person hear about the deaths of over six million people and think "you know, I could lose weight like that"? It was a genocide. And less than 70 years later, when there are still individuals living who survived it, in the minds of some it is reduced to a weight loss scheme? What have we as a society learned from the horror that was the Holocaust if it is dismissed so easily? And if we fail to learn from it, how quickly will it be repeated?



I often wonder why it is that people are unaware of the many genocide level events, most employing concentration camps, that murdered 100,000+ (Turks mass murder of Armenians) to over 20million plus (Stalin, Mao) people - besides the Nazi Holocaust of Jewish, gypsy, black, gay and mentally disadvantaged people.

It really bothers me that most people are totally unaware that genocides are a frequently repeating occurrence in history.

http://www.genocide.org/

Nine of the 20th century genocides are listed here:
http://jpfo.org/filegen-a-m/deathgc.htm#chart


----------



## penguin (Mar 10, 2012)

Russell Williams said:


> I'm not completely sure that God exists and I have some doubts about whether or not Christ rose from the dead. The accounts of the Last Supper and of the crucifixion are fairly consistent between Matthew Mark Luke and John. The accounts of the resurrection vary widely. The accounts of what happened after the resurrection vary widely.
> 
> However those doubts to not prevent me from feeling compelled to go to church and to be of service as best I can to the community.
> 
> There is the hymn that talks of the needs of this world and of God's wondering who he can send to help deal with them. And then the response in the hymn goes something like, "is it I Lord.?". That particular hymn speaks to me very loudly. I also sing it very loudly on those Sundays that it is sung.



I don't get why some people need to push their religion on others, as if it's the only way to live.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 10, 2012)

joswitch said:


> I often wonder why it is that people are unaware of the many genocide level events, most employing concentration camps, that murdered 100,000+ (Turks mass murder of Armenians) to over 20million plus (Stalin, Mao) people - besides the Nazi Holocaust of Jewish, gypsy, black, gay and mentally disadvantaged people.



I can't speak for the rest of the world, but we in the U.S. are unaware of things that happen outside our country because they are seldom reported in the news. On the other hand, we keep up-to-the-minute on the really important stuff, such as which celebrity was arrested for DUI.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 10, 2012)

First, let me say that I too was ashamed that human beings have come up with a new way to trivialize the Holocaust. What happened to our fellow humans in those dark days was evil and inspired by one of the lowest forms of life to walk on two legs - Hitler. This mad man inspired white Germans into mass murdering a race because of their religion by people who thought they had the right to kill men, women, and children by the millions because of their religious beliefs and race.

*I also strongly agree that we have to be constantly vigilant to make sure the world remembers the Holocaust. Just this little discussion/debate on DIMS is important in keeping what happened in our memory.* This will become more and more important in the generation growing up now - they did not live thru WWII and the young must be exposed to the evils that the Nazis planned and carried out. 

Certainly there were other despots who were intent on murdering masses of people. In this demonic band of brothers (recent history branch) , we can also add Stalin, Pol Pot and the Khmer Rouge, the Kim Jongs of N Korea, the white men who came close to exterminating the American & South American Native Indians, and the Kings and military leaders of some African nations that have tried to wipe out certain groups under their rule. 

*Before I criticize what has happened in recent history, I must answer what have I done to stop the killings in Jordan, the turf battles that kill women and children in the Sudan, and other global concerns where humans are mistreated, hurt, even killed?* Perhaps by inaction, I am no better than people in the past who just sat by silently  while their neighbors were butchered.

*One thing I can say is no one should profit from the carnage and tortures other evil and insane humans wage on their fellow countrymen. *Any money collected under such nefarious operations should go to the victims and their families. * I think if we stop the flow of cash, the profit influenced sickos that come up with things like the concentration camp diet  would wither and cease business.
*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 10, 2012)

Mod note: 

We'd like to thank those who've contacted us regarding thoughts on this thread, the discussion, etc. 

After discussion with the OP and board admins we've decided to close the thread.


----------

